# Slim Beauty Knot



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

I am interested in any preferences and opinions in tying the slim beauty knot. I know it is tied double line with 4-5 turns and single line with about 10 turns. Thanks in advance for your responce.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I just learned this knot a few months ago. I haven't caught anything big on it, but it handles the torque of casting. Plus it is easy to tie and runs right through the guides, both directions. I do seal all my knots with UV knot sense also. I think that makes them smooth when I am casting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Does this replace an albright?


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Does this replace an albright?


The slim beauth is supposed to be stronger and I believe smaller in diameter


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

buxrus- same as you. The knot I tie on the double line is either Bimini or Short Spider.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Loop Wing said:


> Plus it is easy to tie and runs right through the guides, both directions.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw
I agree it's easy to tie, but feel it goes out with the cast better then when it comes in. Infact that's one of the things I like about it is you can feel it when you wind your line in at night so you slow down and not ram your rig into the rod tip. Very small strong knot I use it on 20lb braid to40lb mono.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

When using the SB you can tie any size spider and adjust the dbl line length to what ever you like. I like my dbl line about 5" or so. I think you get a bit more shock absorbency like that. When you pull on the dbl line and see the knot twist a bit it's just right...Learned my lesson on not having a dbl line when Kenny was busting all them knots that day at The Bait Shack a few years ago....Was a bunch of upside down smiles that day....


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> When using the SB you can tie any size spider and adjust the dbl line length to what ever you like. I like my dbl line about 5" or so. I think you get a bit more shock absorbency like that. When you pull on the dbl line and see the knot twist a bit it's just right...Learned my lesson on not having a dbl line when Kenny was busting all them knots that day at The Bait Shack a few years ago....Was a bunch of upside down smiles that day....


Lol upside down smiles, i like that hahah. 

but i would do a spider hitch or bimini knot to double up your main line. And for the slim beauty make a figure 8 with the leader material and thats it for the leader ends part. The rest is with the loop end you made, wrap it around the leader 5 times, than have the line fold back down onitself and wrap it back ontop of it 5 times, than slip it through the 1st hole. 

add spit, tie tight. And just kinda take ur fingers and shove that long knot down, it needs some help sometimes... and when you pull tight the loop end should stick out at perpendicular to the knot. 

SB takes a little longer to tie, and i have to agree getting the main line through the dinky little figure 8 is a pain sometimes. and i would find it hard to be clutch with the SB in the middle of the night by lantern light... so i would have a backup knot like a uni uni or something when you have to be clutch. But other than it... its pretty sweet.


----------

